# New Rubber



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Falken Ze512









Just got these off vulcantire.com for a great price @ $94 per tire. Winter is almost here and I really needed a new set. Did some research and found mostly good reviews. Anyone here have personal expereince?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

They look nice and aggressive...but unfortunately I have no experience with them. $94/tire sounds like a steal though.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Never tried em, nor Falken for that matter.

But, I just got these beasts fitted on my ride...3x better than the Blizzaks I had last year.

Continental ContiTrack Viking 3's. Mmmm mmmm, bitch! :thumbup:


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

What size are they? I got mine at Tires.com for $70 each, free shipping
Mine are 225/50/16
They stick pretty good in the dry, and pretty damn good in the rain too. :thumbup: I have yet to try snow...


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Wassup Tom, long time no post. I have Falken 512s on my 200 (205/40/17) and they are great tires. Handling is superb in the dry and wet, treadwear is impressive (320), the ride is very quiet, and they look great. Unlike tires that have "square" sidewalls ( the sidewalls are straight up and down looking at them from the front), the 512s have very rounded sidewalls, which controls sidewall flex somewhat and also make them look like a lower profile tire than they really are. I really liked this. The only bad thing I can think of is they offer almost no protection for your rims if you rub up against a curb (yes I know this from experience). 

When I bought my car used, it had Ziex 502s (older version) and I had absolutely nothing to complain about with those... so I gladly went for the 512s. I found a brand new set of 4 on eBay for $240 but living in Hawaii I got hit with $120 shipping... But $360 shipped aint bad. 

Living in Hawaii, I can tell you absolutely nothing about their winter performance.


----------

